# Question About Matyas Kuti's World Records



## Jilvin (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe im misinformed of some huge event, but here's my question:

I hadn't been checking the world records for the past couple of months, so I decided I check out to see if there where any new ones. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Edouard Chamboun had broken the 3x3 (Congratulations). I then headed into the blindfold section for the 3x3.

A new recordholder! But what's this? 1:10? Is it just me or do I recall Kuti getting a 54.xx solve? I check the multi-bld, instead of his 12 cube record a new record is in it's place, but still lower, at 10!?!?!?!

I also recall him doing a sub 10 of a 4x4x4 bld. But he's nowhere to be found on that list. I also recall him doing a 10:00 or so 5x5x5 bld, but again, the record is listed as a 19:55 by Hardwick.

Yet, all of his non-bld solves are still in tact, including his single 4x4x4, and his second place 5x5x5 solve.

What happened? Is it just an error or something?

-Jilvin


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Not to name any names, as it has been asked to not be mentioned, but an underage cuber who had many blindfold records, was found out to have cheated, had his records deleted, and is banned for three years.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 9, 2008)

Dude....

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3054


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 9, 2008)

I would appreciate i you like deleted this thread, another one already made 
Not to be mean, just trying to clean up the forums.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 9, 2008)

Mátyás Kuti just has a lot of DNF's and somebody was banned, but yeah, let's pretend that these two things are completely unrelated and that just a few people really know who the banned competitor is.


----------



## Jilvin (Mar 9, 2008)

Dude.... no way!

Now I understand, that's all I needed. Lock this thing up at my and lotsofsloths request please.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 9, 2008)

If you were checking this forum evry day, you wouldn't need to ask.


----------



## watermelon (Mar 9, 2008)

Jilvin said:


> Now I understand, that's all I needed. Lock this thing up at my and lotsofsloths request please.


The thread has been locked at your request.


----------

